# Leaving The House



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't leave the house too often, so I'm making this thread to post every time I leave the house in a week (if I leave at all) and a general idea of what I'm doing. Not sure why, I think I just like making notes.

So I'll do this from Monday - Sunday which means that so far this week I haven't left at all (I went out on Saturday with my brother to do food shopping and on Sunday to visit my nan)

*Week 1 - Monday 1st December - Sunday 7th December:*


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I don't leave the house too often


What's the longest you've gone (say, within the past 1-2 years) without leaving your house?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> What's the longest you've gone (say, within the past 1-2 years) without leaving your house?


hmm, maybe around a month? I find it hard to leave the house alone a lot of the time because I feel weird when alone outside the house (but barely weird at all when I have someone else with me.) I'm not sure why, it's like I have some deep issue with being alone and I suddenly feel alien and inferior around everyone. Some form of dependency issue I just can't overcome over the last couple of years. :/ I have had good days though where those weird feelings weren't there when alone. Not in this town though, only when I leave the town. It really sucks that I have to live here because I have a lot of negative memories/issues with this place.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its a good idea.Thumbs up


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> hmm, maybe around a month? I find it hard to leave the house alone a lot of the time because I feel weird when alone outside the house (but barely weird at all when I have someone else with me.) I'm not sure why, it's like I have some deep issue with being alone and I suddenly feel alien and inferior around everyone. Some form of dependency issue I just can't overcome over the last couple of years. :/ I have had good days though where those weird feelings weren't there when alone. Not in this town though, only when I leave the town. It really sucks that I have to live here because I have a lot of negative memories/issues with this place.


This is a good idea for a topic. Good luck with getting out more  Keep us updated

I often will back down from going for a walk if I don't have someone like my Dad or girlfriend to go with me. Have gone all the way to walking places on my own only to head back home when I see there is another car there  Would also like to leave my city. Way too many people I am terrified of running into.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Good idea for a topic, Perseph! I might start keeping a record of this myself in a paper notebook. Any time my anxiety starts acting up, going outside is the first thing to get difficult. Lately things are really difficult so I'm always indoors because being in public is really hard. I'm going out tomorrow because I'm going into uni, but I don't think I've left the house since Thursday. I'm terrible about it.


----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

same.... i haven't been outside for over a week . _ . it's gettin to meh >.< but gonna go out tomorrow ^^; that's something I guess...


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

Good luck all^

I found having a strong positive reason to leave the house gave me the best motivation (like going to get something nice I wanted or going to see a scenic spot), that and headphones with heavy rock music playing.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

Have you leaved your house since you made this thread?


----------



## oursong (Jul 3, 2015)

Do you like coffee? There's a cafe about 15 min away from my house so I make a point of walking there sometimes, sitting there drinking coffee, and then walking back... it's exercise and at least it gets me out of the house.. you can bring headphones and listen to music there if you dont want to listen to other people's conversations


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

Old thread but:


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

Force yourself to get out more, believe me it works.


----------

